# The US and Pakistan Should "Divorce"



## Marauder06 (Aug 23, 2012)

Here, here!

http://worldnews.nbcnews.com/_news/...divorce-ex-ambassador-to-washington-says?lite




> *Updated at 7:10 a.m. ET: *WASHINGTON - The United States and Pakistan should stop pretending they are allies and amicably "divorce," Pakistan's former ambassador to Washington said on Wednesday, citing unrealistic expectations in both countries that include U.S. hopes Islamabad will sever its links to extremists.
> 
> "If in 65 years, you haven't been able to find sufficient common ground to live together, and you had three separations and four reaffirmations of marriage, then maybe the better way is to find friendship outside of the marital bond," Husain Haqqani said, addressing the Center for the National Interest, a Washington think tank.
> 
> ...


----------



## Grey (Aug 23, 2012)

Love the dudes last name. Fitting that a guy named Haqqani doesn't want Pakistan to play with the US anymore.


----------



## Chopstick (Aug 23, 2012)

Does the US get the fiftyeleventygazillion dollars back as alimony in the settlement?  I dont have a problem with Pakistan getting the "USMC made in Pakistan" jackets.


----------



## AWP (Aug 23, 2012)

Grey said:


> Love the dudes last name. Fitting that a guy named Haqqani doesn't want Pakistan to play with the US anymore.


 
I don't think he's related to the Haqqani network.


----------



## Grey (Aug 23, 2012)

Didn't think he was, it was a joke.


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 23, 2012)

Grey said:


> Didn't think he was, it was a joke.


 
I didn't think it was a joke the first time I heard it.   "The ambassador to the US is a Haqqani?  GTFO!"  but then I did some investigating and it appeared he wasn't connected to the network.  Well, "not connected" inasmuch as one can be a high-level member of the Pakistan government and not be connected to them.


----------



## AWP (Aug 23, 2012)

If India invaded Pakistan I think I'd merc myself out for a pack of gum just for the chance to watch Islamabad burn.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 23, 2012)

Freefalling said:


> If India invaded Pakistan I think I'd merc myself out for a pack of gum just for the chance to watch Islamabad burn.


 
I'd be looking for the nearest bookie taking bets and put a few coins down on India FTW!  ;)


----------

